
Why Apache Beam? A Data Artisans Perspective - zbb
http://data-artisans.com/why-apache-beam/
======
ericand
Here's the Google perspective: [https://cloud.google.com/blog/big-
data/2016/05/why-apache-be...](https://cloud.google.com/blog/big-
data/2016/05/why-apache-beam-a-google-perspective)

